# traffic registry no when retired?



## Bevp (Sep 9, 2014)

I've just returned from the vehicle registry office on main reef road in Joburg. They say I can't get a number because I have not got a letter from my employer. I said I was retired but they said I still couldn't get one. Is this true? If so what should I do next? I can't register my car without one. Help please.......anyone


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Bevp said:


> I've just returned from the vehicle registry office on main reef road in Joburg. They say I can't get a number because I have not got a letter from my employer. I said I was retired but they said I still couldn't get one. Is this true? If so what should I do next? I can't register my car without one. Help please.......anyone


What?? NOo! That is not true. I registered my car when I wasn't working.

Can you go to another traffic office?


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Bevp said:


> I've just returned from the vehicle registry office on main reef road in Joburg. They say I can't get a number because I have not got a letter from my employer. I said I was retired but they said I still couldn't get one. Is this true? If so what should I do next? I can't register my car without one. Help please.......anyone


This is incorrect. They tried this with me to when I applied but i told them i was not here on a work permit. You have to show them upon what basis you are in SA, so like in my case I had to show my husband's ID and a copy of my Permit as I am in SA due to being married to SA citizen. That was sufficient to apply.


----------



## Bevp (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone. it's good to know its possible. We are going to try the Randburg office this morning so I'll let you know how we get on


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Bevp said:


> Thanks everyone. it's good to know its possible. We are going to try the Randburg office this morning so I'll let you know how we get on


It definitely depends who you speak to. I called first and spoke to a very helpful lady. When I turned up at the office I spoke to a really rude unhelpful man who said I could not apply. I referred to my earlier telephone conversation and actually called the lady again there and then. Turned out that she was the rude man's boss so he had to take my application.

Remember that you have to attend the traffic office that is closest to where you live, otherwise they will not take your application.


----------



## Bevp (Sep 9, 2014)

SUCCESS! You were absolutely right Saatjie, it all depends on where you go and who you speak to. We were in and out in under an hour and can collect the certificate with the traffic number on Friday. Now the next challenge is registering our Bakkie. We bought it in November and only just received our visas a week ago. Consequently we are just a tad over the 21 days allowed to register. Will we get a fine? or thrown in the cooler? who knows


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Bevp said:


> SUCCESS! You were absolutely right Saatjie, it all depends on where you go and who you speak to. We were in and out in under an hour and can collect the certificate with the traffic number on Friday. Now the next challenge is registering our Bakkie. We bought it in November and only just received our visas a week ago. Consequently we are just a tad over the 21 days allowed to register. Will we get a fine? or thrown in the cooler? who knows


Congrats. Glad you sorted it out. Not sure about being late with registration but as long as you have an explanation you will probably get away with some sort of penalty.


----------

